# affatto, appunto, godere



## Manny Glenn Fernandez

Yo parezco necesitar usar esas tres palabras frecuentemente. Pero quiero confirmar si puedo usar affatto enfaticamente en forma positiva:
me encanta el italiano* affatto *(mi piace l'italiano affatto..?)
Sono *per l'appunto quel che vi dico Juan 8:25..giustamente cercavo appunto tè...? *(Me pudieras dar otro ejemplo?).
Ahora godere: serìa correcto decir *mi godo di saper questa buona notizia.....? mi goderebbe se tu andassi via presto domani...?*
Como alternativa uso tales frases como *sarei felice se... sono felice di..*
Como siempre gracias a los que prestan su tiempo a ayudar a los que amamos la lengua de Dante.

Manny


----------



## Leopold

«Affatto» en positivo se puede usar, pero yo no lo usaría, nunca lo he oído de esa manera. Además creo que se usaría acompañando a un adjetivo, no a un verbo (È affatto bellissima). Yo usaría «proprio» o algo parecido:

mi piace l'italiano affatto > mi piace proprio/tantissimo/moltissimo l'italiano



> Sono _per l'appunto quel che vi dico Juan 8:25..giustamente cercavo appunto tè...?_


Esta frase no la entiendo muy bien. «Appunto» significa «por supuesto», «obviamente», «precisamente»...

Ce la farai ad arrivare? Appunto!
Stavo pensando appunto a questo.

«Per l'appunto» es «precisamente», y me suena bastante formal.



> mi godo di saper questa buona notizia.....? mi goderebbe se tu andassi via presto domani



La primera _supongo_ que está bien. Pero la segunda, ya no sólo por lo desagradable del mensaje, creo que es más rara, por el tiempo verbal usado. De todos modos «godere» se emplea como «gozar» en español, prácticamente. Es decir, tiene un campo de uso bastante limitado. 

«Gozar de su compañía/de la naturaleza/de unas vacaciones...».

Puedes usar «sono (molto) felice/felicissimo», «sono contento», «mi piace», «mi rallegra»...


----------



## Manny Glenn Fernandez

Leopold, La ringrazio per l'aiuto.  A poco a poco ce la farò a parlare bene.
(non so se avrei usato bene, in questo caso, farcela.
Grazie mille

Manny


----------



## Leopold

Manny Glenn Fernandez said:
			
		

> A poco a poco ce la farò a parlare bene.
> (non so se avrei *ho* usato bene, in questo caso, farcela.



Perfettamente. ; )


----------



## die

Non mi pare che "affatto" si usi in senso positivo: "Mi piace l'italiano affatto" non esiste in italiano. Esiste "NON mi piace l'italiano affatto" per dire che non piace assolutamente.


----------



## Leopold

A me non sembrava bene nemmeno... ma guarda qua: è affatto scomodo. (Di basso uso, però.)


----------



## kikka

me encanta el italiano* affatto *(mi piace l'italiano affatto..?)

_Affatto_ si usa in frase negative: Non mi piace affatto l'italiano=non mi piace per niente l'italiano

Sono *per l'appunto quel che vi dico Juan 8:25..giustamente cercavo appunto tè...? *(Me pudieras dar otro ejemplo?).

questa frase non la capisco molto...pero':
cercavo appunto te=cercavo giusto te

Ahora godere: serìa correcto decir *mi godo di saper questa buona notizia.....? mi goderebbe se tu andassi via presto domani...?*

La prima frase sembra corretta ma mi pare un po' all'antica, ora si direbbe:
mi fa piacere/mi rallegra sapere questa notizia

La traduzione della seconda risulta: mi piacerebbe che tu andassi via presto domani, non credo che sia quello che tu volevi dire!

Comunque godere non si usa come sinonimo di "far piacere" perche' significa "provare piacere", ma in generale non si usa molto.

Altro significato: avere, offrire
questo appartamento gode di una vista meravigliosa

ciao!


----------



## die

Anche nel link che mi ha inviato è usato in senso negativo. "E' affatto scomaodo" significa del tutto, completamnte ed essendo scmodo di per sè negativo la frase assume un significato negativo "E' affatto scomodo=E' del tutto scomodo=Non è per niente comodo".
"E' una persona tutt'affatto generosa=è una persona per niente generosa".


----------



## Leopold

die said:
			
		

> "E' una persona tutt'affatto generosa=è una persona per niente generosa".


Davvero? Sei sicuro?

Cioè, io non l'ho mai sentito in senso positivo, ma, secondo me, il DeMauro dice che si può usare. E poi nella seconda accezione dice esplicitamente «rafforzativo di *negazione*».

Ma boh!


----------



## die

Bho "Una persona affatto generosa=una persona per niente generosa"
Magari con il "tutt'" davanti assume il significato contrario ma non so.
Che vergogna, sono italiano e non lo so nemmeno!!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Puntuali ed opportune le osservazioni di Leopold. Il termine *affatto *può essere utilizzato in luogo di *interamente, del tutto, assolutamente *etc.; è però vero che esistono equivoci semantici soprattutto nelle risposte assolute:

- Ti piace quel tipo? Assolutamente!  (inteso positivamente)

-  Ami l' arte moderna? Affatto!  (inteso negativamente) 

Me ha llevado mucho tiempo aprender a usar la lengua de Dante.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Manny. Non posso aiutare molto con lo spagnolo, ma posso cercare di contribuire per quanto riguarda l'italiano.
La definizione che vedo nel dizionario WR non è esatta: sulla base di ciò che dicono le grammatiche e i dizionari di italiano, e di quanto ho sempre saputo dai tempi della scuola, *affatto* è un avverbio che significa "del tutto; completamente" (_E' una persona [tutt']affatto originale_), quindi ha valenza affermativa. Solo che essendo utilizzato spesso come rafforzativo di espressioni negative (_Non ho parlato affatto_) capita di trovarlo anche da solo come negazione, ma è un uso da sconsigliare, in quanto proprio per il suo valore originario affermativo, va fatto accompagnare da un avverbio o un pronome negativi (_Nient[e] affatto;_ mentre se dico: -_Disturbo? -Affatto!_ in realtà vorrebbe dire che "disturbo moltissimo").
Anche _*appunto*_ è un avverbio di affermazione, che ha il valore di _proprio, proprio così, esattamente_ (_Appunto per questo volevo vederti; Volevi dire questo? Appunto_); si usa anche come rafforzativo o per sottolineare qualcosa che capita al momento opportuno (_Stavo appunto dicendo questo_).


----------



## Manny Glenn Fernandez

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> Puntuali ed opportune le osservazioni di Leopold. Il termine *affatto *può essere utilizzato in luogo di *interamente, del tutto, assolutamente *etc.; è però vero che esistono equivoci semantici soprattutto nelle risposte assolute:
> 
> - Ti piace quel tipo? Assolutamente! (inteso positivamente)
> 
> - Ami l' arte moderna? Affatto! (inteso negativamente)
> 
> Me ha llevado mucho tiempo aprender a usar la lengua de Dante.


----------



## Manny Glenn Fernandez

Ciao Nuevo Estudiante:
 Personalmente grazie per il contributo (spero che lo abbia detto corretamente)
Manny


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Manny Glenn Fernandez said:
			
		

> Ciao Nuevo Estudiante:
> Personalmente grazie per il contributo (spero che lo abbia detto correttamente)
> Manny


 


Espero que pueda ayudarte aùn...pero recuerda: por mucho que estudies, no aprenderas lo que deseas.

Nadie està en condiciones de hacerlo.

=======================================================

*Nulla so, ma so di non sapere ( SOCRATE )*

*=============================================*

Nuevoestudiante ( Perennestudiante )


----------



## claudine2006

me encanta el italiano* affatto *(mi piace l'italiano affatto..?)
Sono *per l'appunto quel che vi dico Juan 8:25..giustamente cercavo appunto tè...? *(Me pudieras dar otro ejemplo?).
Ahora godere: serìa correcto decir *mi godo di saper questa buona notizia.....? mi goderebbe se tu andassi via presto domani...?*
Como alternativa uso tales frases como *sarei felice se... sono felice di..*



Yo affatto lo he escuchado sólo en frases negativas
Non mi piace affatto.
En tu caso podrías decir:
L'italiano mi piace proprio.

Cercavo proprio te.
Per l'appunto é proprio ciò che volevo dire.

Mi piacerebbe/sarei felice che domani te ne andassi via presto. 
Godo a sapere questa notizia.


----------

